# Adco general allowance



## Addy12190 (Feb 15, 2020)

I have been offered 60/30 work cycle for adnoc grade 9.My offer letter states basic salary,supplementary allowance and remote area allowance but it doesn't state anything about general allowance.
So will i get general allowance or not???


----------

